# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] "Re-Bind" click events

## Krokonoster

I build up a dynamic list of items with a "view" link at page load.
The "click" event of these are as follows (works fine)


```
$('.btnEditRequest').click(function () {
    var link = this;
    ViewRequest(link.id);
});
```

Inside "ViewRequest" I can let the user edit the item and on that's success I re-create my list using an ajax post and json.
However,after doing so, my "click" event for $('.btnEditRequest') won't fire anymore.

I remember I have to "bind" it ,but now not sure about the syntax again:

After re-building my list, I should do something in the line of (wrong syntax) the following, no?


```
$('.btnEditRequest').bind('click', function () {
    var link = this;
    ViewRequest(link.id);
});
```

----------


## SambaNeko

Sounds like you might want to use either live() or delegate() - either will allow you to assign an event handler to a set of elements matching a criteria presently (at page load) or in the future (after an AJAX request has altered the DOM).

Edit: looks like live() is now deprecated in favor of on()

----------


## Krokonoster

That worked, doing the "on" thing right after building up the list.  Thanks!
http://www.andismith.com/blog/2011/11/on-and-off/

----------

